# LIPO Help



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

One of our lipos a 5000 pack is only taking about 3900 mah when charged at 5 amps,it was discharged down to the proper cutoff, is this an imbalance issue? Thanks


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

what are you dis-charging it to???? are you balanceing it when charging??? what brand pack??? also what charger you using?


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

this one pack out of 6 is the only one acting this way the other 5 take about 4900 we charge on a tp610c and I think he has tried charging it with the balancer, our packs are all promatch its all we use.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

you may have a bad cell in your battery, thats what im thinkin


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Cell imbalance can be masked as reduced capacity , but the trouble/risk/problem is more serious than just reduced capacity. The answer is normally to evauate the pack and label or treat it appropriately.


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

Charged it on with the balancer it took about 4100 the cells were like 4.18 to 4.17 split between them these might not be the exact numbers just trying to remember what my son said?


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

That could be all you were putting into it to get it up to a full charge. My 5000 usualy takes about 4200 when my LVC kicks in.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Are all these packs being run in the same vehicle with the same ESC. If not, you may have different LVC in the different ESCs. I have never had a 5000 take as much as 4900 when it cut off. That doesn't sound right to me (IMO).


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

I believe thats when they are discharged down to the cutoff and charged.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I have run mine to the cutoff and they still don't take that much to charge. Could be difference in the way the LVC works in the different ESCs.


----------

